# Class 4 Engineer looking for Work on Cruise liners



## sls180 (May 27, 2009)

Acquires Class 4 Engineers COC ticket in July 2010. Looking for work onboard Cruise liners come late July/August 2010. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Many Thanks,

sls180


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

You could always contact the shipping companies, some shipping companies have application forms on their websites.


----------



## sls180 (May 27, 2009)

I have been sending them out, but so far haven't had any feedback sadly


----------



## finetune (Aug 10, 2008)

Have a mate who works for Belfast freight ferrys,(or parent company),tells me theyr'e starting a passenger ferry service Dublin/Heysham. May be of some interest to you.
George


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Beside the Cruise ships why not try the motor yachts give them your CV,Superyachtjobs.com they pay a Superior salary to the cruise ships.
Best of luck

Ray


----------



## neilmarineng (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi I worked on cruise liners for a few years I got taken on by Viking recruitment, theres such a wide turnover of guys they are always on the look out.

Good luck
Neil
http://www.vikingrecruitment.com/


----------



## JT McRae (Jun 11, 2007)

sls180
What exactly is a Class 4 Engineers certificate? Is it the same as a STCW95 Watchkeeping Certificate?
Brgds Tim


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Job Advertisement in yesterday's Sunday Telegraph (14th. Feb 2010) for Master Mariners!!
Its a fair old time since I saw an advertisement in the National Press.
Yours aye,

slick


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Master Mariners required, advert. in the Sunday Telegraph (14th. Feb. 2010), it's a long time since I saw an advert like this!!


Yours aye,


slick


----------



## sls180 (May 27, 2009)

Many Thanks to all whom have replied, I'm now in the process of sending my CV off to all of the above companies mentioned. 

Tim, Yes it is the same as an STCW Officer of the Watch certificate. It anables me to work as a 4th or perhaps 3rd (with 1yrs+ seatime).

Many Thanks
sls180


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Life's a ***** you do not indicate your age or training background. You quote a Class 4 Not 4e or Class 3 3e. You look and sound as if you need experience on larger powered motor or steamships. You may have to look at foreign flag, get the sea time as a watchkeeper, and convert by examination into a Class 2 Motor or Steam Certificate. I do not envy your task, but with UMS ships watchkeeping time and the require seatime in a responsible position may require you to think outside the box, on ships with foriegn going articles, and then maybe in the offshore supply industry-BUT UMS ships will prevail, and you should check with the local Examination centre or college for the correct seatime to take a 2nd class or 1st. Class cert of competancy. Good Luck and keep looking something may turn up.


----------



## sls180 (May 27, 2009)

As I stated David I acquire my ticket in July 2010, which would indicate I am a Engineering Cadet. STCW and MNTB requirements require me to have 6+ months sea time and a minimum of 4 months watchkeeping for my ticket, which I currently hold over that. 
I have over the last couple of weeks sent off my CV and applications to a variety of companies and have thankfully heard back from a large number of them to which I am very greatful. 
I thankyou for you're helpful information. All the best, Sls180


----------

